# November Voting Poll



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's time to vote! Choose all your favorite pics from our members' entries
in this month's photo contest, "Goldens and Their Sticks".

It's Multiple Choice so you can vote for every photo that you like. 
First select all the photos you like, then click 'Vote Now'.

*This poll will close on Sunday, November 28th.*
.
A reminder that you may not be able to vote if using an app or enhanced mobile view, 
in this case you will need to vote via your internet browser or using desktop view.

We loved all the photos, they were great!
Some photos aren't eligible for the following reasons: previous contest winner in 2021, 
extra photos shared or having less then 25 posts: simon_golden, 3Pebs3, JulesAK, and Xcooper. 

*1: davmar77










2: Otis-Agnes 










3: FurdogDad










4: joro32000










5: FinnTheFloof










6: LA152 










7: Cjm










8: Hannah09










9: Ivyacres










10:Obieobie










11: Max's Dad 










12: CCoopz










13: livduse










14: Brian de Llorente*









*
15: aesthetic 










16: GoldeninCT










17: Ontariodogsitter







*


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Cast your vote for your favorite picture. The winner gets to pick the theme for December!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Ivyacres said:


> Cast your vote for your favorite picture. The winner gets to pick the theme for December!


This poll will close: Nov 28, 2021


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This poll will close: Nov 28, 2021.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Vote for your favorite Photo in the November Photo Contest. 
This poll will close: Nov 28, 2021.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The photos are so good and a 28 members have voted. 
This poll will close: Nov 28, 2021


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Don't miss your chance to vote for your favorite pics.

Total voters 32
This poll will close:* Tomorrow at 2:42 PM.*


----------

